# Teichpumpe verstopft mit Planzenresten



## 15.8 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
tja, eigentlich bin ich ja mit der Teichentwicklung seht zufrieden.
Was mich aber doch stört, ist das tägliche Verschmutzen der Pumpe
im Ansaugstutzen (Flügelrad) mit Pflanzenreste.
Zum Einsatz kommt eine EcoMax 6500 aus der O Plus Serie.

Gibt es für "Pflanzteiche" geeignetere Pumpen? 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Jürgen!
Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties.

Ich sage mal das ist ein Fehler von dir.
Der so genannte Ansaugstuzen ist nur für einen Skimmer gedacht und den kann man abstellen und verschließen, dann saugt die Pumpe durch das Gehäuse.
  
So ist es richtig.


----------



## 15.8 (25. Juni 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort,
der Ansaugstutzen ist verschlossen.
Die Pflanzenreste werden durch das Gehäuse angesaugt.
Ich denke, dass Flügelrad müsste größer sein, oder die Schlitze im Gehäuse kleiner.
Hmm, nur welche Pumpe hat das...?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2017)

Andere Möglichkeiten sind die Pumpe etwas höher stellen,auf einen Mauerstein oder so.
Das Pumpen Gehäuse mit Maurergase verfeinern.
Mal den Teich-Grund saugen oder abkeschern.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

Ich habe vor meine Pumpe so einen NG Ansaugschnorchel und den Rest der Pumpe locker in eine grobe Filtermatte gesteckt.....musste dieses Jahr erst ein mal sauber machen.


----------



## 15.8 (26. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Die Pumpe habe ich schon höher gesetzt. Erfolglos.
Ist ja auch kein Mulm den ich ansauge, sondern lange Pflanzenfasern.
Die Koi nehmen halt jeden Abend den Teich auseinander...

Aber das mit der Filtermatte werde ich probieren.
Danke für den Tip.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juni 2017)

Das ist halt nun mal so, in den bepflanzten Teichen.
Mal alles absammeln, was abgestorben ist, dann reduziert sich das Problem etwas.

Ansonsten halt erstmal in der nächsten Zeit öfter die Pumpe reinigen, dauert ja maximal 5 Minuten.
Koi Abends nochmal füttern.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Juni 2017)

Wie hoch ist denn 'höher hängen'? Geht auf Tiefe 30cm?

Mußt du mal ein paar Punkte ausprobieren.
Weit weg von Pflanzen?


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn man sich den Teich anschaut, ist es egal wo die Pumpe liegt, diese wird immer die Pflanzenreste ansaugen.
Hier hilft dann nur säubern, damit der Mist gleich aus deinem Teich kommt.


----------



## 15.8 (26. Juni 2017)

Jep,
der Teich wird alle 4 Wochen abgesaugt.
Danke für die Tipps, denke aber, dass das mit der Filtermatte zielführend ist.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2017)

Schätze das sind Fadenalgen - mein NG Feinvorfilter war heuer auch schon mal total zu, so dass das Gitter verformt wurde - das gabs in den vorherigen Jahren nie.
Trotzdem würde ich den Vorfilter auf dem momentan verschlossenen Anschluss empfehlen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den NG Ansaugstutzen gemacht.
Schau mal hier https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Pumpentechnik/Vorfilter-fuer-Pumpen/

vielleicht hilft das bei dir.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## 15.8 (28. Juni 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den NG Ansaugstutzen gemacht.
> Schau mal hier https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Pumpentechnik/Vorfilter-fuer-Pumpen/
> 
> vielleicht hilft das bei dir.
> ...


Jep,
Wird bestellt.
Erstmal Danke an das Forum.

Gruß 
Jürgen


----------

